# Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen



## Cynthia F

Cześć

I'm trying to work out if there is a Polish saying along the lines of 

_treat 'em (them) mean, keep 'em keen?_

If not could you please help to translate it for me?

It's used as an expression when a lover/partner thinks that being a bit mean/disrespectful to their partner will make their partner like them more.

dziękuję/thanks!


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi,

I can't actually think of a similar saying. The translation (not literal, but as close in meaning as possible) would be something like:

_Trzymaj ich krótko, będzie im (na tobie) zależało._

Wait for more suggestions though.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks BezierCurve


----------



## majlo

I don't think we have a specific saying either. I'd stick to Bezier's version.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you!


----------



## Marcus Africanus

From the other side it is a little bit like: Kto się czubi, ten się lubi.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks again!


----------



## majlo

Marcus, but it's a little different. Wouldn't you agree?


----------

